# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  عشر عادات تدمر الدماغ فاحذر منها

## امير الصمت

(1) عدم تناول وجبة الإفطار 
الناس الذين لا يتناولون وجبة الإفطار سوف ينخفض معدل سكر الدم لديهم.
هذا يقود إلى عدم وصول غذاء كاف لخلايا المخ مما يؤدي إلى انحلالها.  (2) الإفراط في تناول الأكل
الأكل الزائد يسبب تصلب شرايين الدماغ، مما يؤدي إلى نقص في القوة الذهنية.  (3) التـدخـيـــــــن
يسبب التدخين انكماش خلايا المخوربما يؤدي إلى مرض الزهايمر.  (4) كثرة تناول السكريات
كثرة تناول السكريات يعوق امتصاص الدماغ للبروتينات والغذاء،مما يسبب سوء تغذية الدماغ وربما يتعارض مع نمو المخ.  (5) تلوث الهواء
المخ هو أكبر مستهلك للأكسجين في أجسامنا، استنشاق هواء ملوث يقلل دعم المخ بالأكسجين مما يقلل كفاءة المخ.  (6) الأرق أو قلة النوم
النوم يساعد الدماغ على الراحة، كثرة الأرق تزيد سرعة موت خلايا الدماغ.  (7) تغطية الرأس أثناء النوم
النوم مع تغطية الرأس يزيد تركيز ثاني أكسيد الكربون، ويقلل تركيز الأكسجين مما يؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية على الدماغ.  (8) القيام بأعمال أثناء المرض
العمل الشاق أو الدراسة أثناء المرض تقلل من فعالية الدماغ كما أنها تؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية عليه.  (9) قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير
التفكير هوأفضل طريقة لتمرين الدماغ، قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير تؤدي إلى تقلص أوتلف خلايا الدماغ.  (10) ندرة الحديث مع الآخرين
الحوار الفكري مع الآخرين يساعد على ترقية فعالية الدماغ

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## امير الصمت

.,تشرفت بمرورك ياغالى

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------

